# Information available outside of the forum



## goldenchild (Oct 12, 2010)

I stumbled across this and thought you guys should see it to remind you of just how good the information on this forum is.

http://www.bodyworkzsupply.com/pm-nitric.html

The purity claim at the end is my favorite.


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW - 5 n's!! It's much easier and produces better purity than our normal processes! Why am I wasting my time here?

:wink: :wink:


----------



## machiavelli976 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice one :lol: . "DESOLVE " and "BATH" really amused me. Capital typing doesn't .


----------



## martyn111 (Oct 12, 2010)

Does that mean you have all been pulling my chain while I have been reading this forum for the last 2 years?
I wish someone had posted that link in the begining, think how many man (and woman, for the female members) hours we have collectively wasted when really this refining is that simple. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2010)

70% nitric with regular battery acid,and no boiling to saturate the solution?Nice.
Check the ebay store link at the bottom....you'll like this.


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 12, 2010)

mic said:


> 70% nitric with regular battery acid,and no boiling to saturate the solution?Nice.
> Check the ebay store link at the bottom....you'll like this.



You must not have visited the store on the very first link to buy supplies. You will like that better I bet. Then at the bottom of that page there is another link that will lead you to the motherload of... *cough*... useful information.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 12, 2010)

As I see it, a few reasons this forum has worked, above *ALL *others, not necessarily in order..

(1) Several members, with many years of professional experience, helped get this forum started. Since then, other members with professional experience have joined and have greatly contributed. Without these professionals, the forum would be much, much less than what it is today
(2) These professional members have very few secrets. They, as a group, have always tried to help and, in most cases, hold nothing back.
(3) From some stroke of luck, we have acquired a perfect blend of experts and members.
(4) Even the "experts" learn something every time they go on the forum.
(5) Almost every possible method anyone can think of, so far, has been covered on this forum - mostly, in detail. Actually, no one, ever, has known everything in this field. This is learned quickly by new, know-it-all members.
(6) Steve, mainly, has contributed towards developing alternative methods which can be used by anyone. Without Steve, this forum would, maybe, only be about 1/4 of what it is.
(7) Unlike most other forums, members actually learn how to do things on this forum, hands on. It is interesting to compare the very early posts with today's posts. People quickly went from ignorant to informed.
(8) And, of course, our leader Noxx. Were it not for him, this forum wouldn't exist.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 13, 2010)

GSP can I add to your list.
False and misleading information is rapidly marked as so , if not by one of the members by one of the moderators.
Stupid and or down right dangerous ideas or processes are again as above smothered.
The forum does what it says on the can and is kept firmly on track by competent supervision by the moderators when necessary.
Race colour religion or sex isn't of importance, good manners a little humour and humility are.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 13, 2010)

Nick, thanks for the additions.

And,
(9) Troublemakers are soon shown the door, thanks mainly to our main Sergeant-at-Arms, Harold.
(10) Spam has been well-controlled.
(11) Proper safety has always been a big issue.
(12) The information on this forum is most always very reliable and people soon learn that they can trust it, unlike that from most ALL other sources on the internet. This forum has become THE clearinghouse for truth concerning these subjects. Like Nick said, dangerous or incorrect information is soon squelched.

The Gold Refining Forum is the IPMI for the common man or woman.


----------



## Fournines (Oct 13, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> The Gold Refining Forum is the IPMI for the common man or woman.



Please make this the new motto for the board!


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 14, 2010)

When I was first interested in gold recovery and refining, I also stumbled
across this website. I visited his location and saw his operation as it was
close by to family in Michigan. He was very helpful, like many here on
this august forum. Not everyone spells well here either but the collective
knowledge found here is indeed impressive.

He was always very helpful and I use still use his nitric acid formula
with success. He has a lot of practical experience and in truth he
would be a great addition to this forum.

So, I want to thank him publically for the time he spent helping a beginner
like me without the hypercritical attitude that can often times pervade
this forum at times. So before you dissect him for public display, I thought
I would make this post in his defense.


----------



## joem (Oct 16, 2010)

All that glitters may not be gold in upcoming products

http://www.gizmag.com/alloys-with-gold-like-properties-developed/16656/?utm_source=Gizmag+Subscribers&utm_campaign=c725641a5a-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email


----------



## Bodyworkz (Jul 4, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> When I was first interested in gold recovery and refining, I also stumbled
> across this website. I visited his location and saw his operation as it was
> close by to family in Michigan. He was very helpful, like many here on
> this august forum. Not everyone spells well here either but the collective
> ...



Thank you for the comments.

I just reciently joined the forums and have been checking out the topics concerning my website.Not sure if I will hang around here much, seems like a lot of message flaming going on.

Regards;
John Hubel (Bodyworkz Supply Co.)


----------



## Lou (Jul 4, 2011)

John,


I think you should stay, read up on how it's actually done and edit your website so as to make it appear technically correct.
What your site advocates is recovery more than refining. The gold that was used to make the plating solutions that were struck onto the pins/fingers/jewelery was probably
never higher than 4N purity. That said, it's not reasonable to expect to get 4N back just by dissolving way all the base metals (some of which have migrated into the gold). Claiming 5N purity is ludicrous. 
There's no flaming. Let's just say that there's not a single one of us who knows everything under the sun with regards to refining.
I have days that I really have to beat my head against the wall and hit the books (or the forum) to figure out the best way to process a certain material. Seems to be happening more often as I take in more and more bizarre feedstock.

My goal in refining is to get everything to the same place (quality/contaminant-wise) and then put it through the steps because I know I am always guaranteed a high quality product.


----------



## butcher (Jul 7, 2011)

I too wish John Hubel (Bodyworkz Supply Co.) 
would stick around, I think he would He an asset to the forum, and in the mean time he could learn from it also.

John, hang in won't you? every new thing has some bit of adjustment to go through.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 7, 2011)

He's gone. I wish he had stuck around also.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2011)

I banned him because he was unwilling to come to terms with the idea that the forum has given methods that are supported and we try to discourage anything that is less than effective in the way of refining. The vast majority of the problems beginning refiners have are the result of following hare brained concepts that are promoted elsewhere on the internet, and that includes his web site. His terminology was atrocious----misusing terms and not understanding the meanings of those he used. That may seem trivial, but if you hope to see this forum maintain credibility, such things must be challenged and corrected. When I tried that, I was met with justifications and excuses, but no willingness to comply. I was accused of being closed minded and not willing to investigate other methods, but the harsh reality is he is the one that refused to heel. We can not have new readers coming to the forum and undermining the hard work we have done to get readers thinking in proper terms where refining is concerned. When the day comes that we are so desperate for readership that we allow such things, this forum will have become but a shadow of its previous example of a place people can go to learn good and accepted practices in refining. It would have, by then, become a waste of my time, as it would that of others that share knowledge and spend time trying to advise others. 

It would be simple for this person to be reinstated. All that is required is showing the willingness to cooperate with the simple rules we have established and to try to understand the negative effects wild claims have on those that are trying to learn refining. That would include promoting methods that are known to yield acceptable results, and not doggedly insisting that other methods are their equal. I would also suggest that anything that offers a level of danger beyond risks that are required should not be promoted in any case. I seem to recall he was talking about the use of ammonia when dealing with gold chloride. That is absolutely not acceptable considering there are explosive forms of gold that can be created. 

I try to be a reasonable man, but I am short of patience with those that refuse to be reasonable, or to come to terms with the idea that there are those that are in control of the forum, and are responsible for its operation in such a way that it is not disrupted from its mission---that of teaching others proper refining techniques. Having said that, if this individual was to contact Noxx, or any of the moderators, and request he wished to be reinstated, and was willing to comply with our simple rules, I'd have no problem reversing my decision to banish him from the forum. Mean time, I have no regrets. I had already wasted far too much of my time trying to communicate with this individual, all to no avail. Given the same circumstances, I'd ban him again, and gladly. 

Harold


----------



## dtectr (Jul 8, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> I would also suggest that anything that offers a level of danger beyond risks that are required should not be promoted in any case. I seem to recall he was talking about the use of ammonia when dealing with gold chloride. That is absolutely not acceptable considering there are explosive forms of gold that can be created.
> 
> Harold


 I must agree - there are many ways to kill oneself online - i do not hope that it be on this site, which has been, in many ways, MY salvation.

Read his [Bodyworkz]_ {what the Hell is That?}_ first post in 2011 - "yeah, I need to update my website, but ...*[ translated] *- *"I just graduated High School ... and sure, someone may have been hurt in the last 4 years from the misinformation I promoted, but..."*

True, "I'm trying to make a buck in the 21st century," but I'm not willing to kill someone to do so.

This isn't Necromancy - Science is Science.

There isn't an IN-BETWEEN.


----------



## Shaul (Jul 16, 2011)

And not just all of that; 
I skimmed through his entire web site and could not find even one reference to personal safety equipment. No mention of gloves, mask, goggles/face shield, etc. Nothing.

The only thing I found was: " AQUA-REGIA CAN BE TOXIC AT TIMES AND THE SMELL IS AWFULL."

Now, I'm not saying that the man has no knowledge, but it needs to be refined; and that's why this forum exists..to help people refine their knowledge and processes (besides their PM's).
Honestly, how far would someone get (on this forum) posting something like this?: 

"THE REASON I DEVELOPED THIS SYSTEM WAS FOR FIRST-TIMERS THAT WANTED TO TRY WORKING WITH GOLD BUT DID NOT WANT ANY TOXIC ACIDS."

"MY SYSTEM USES A SAFE NITRIC SUSTITUTE."

"SODIUM NITRATE" 

"SULFURIC ACID (BATTERY ACID)"

"YOU NOW HAVE A HOMEMADE NITRIC ACID THAT IS APPROX 70% AS STRONG AS FULL STRENGTH NITRIC."

Safe and non-toxic, sounds great. But safe enough to inhale it or get it on your skin? I think not.

But, for "first-timers" who don't want to mess with dangerous or toxic acids, but don't see any reference to safety..well, how Would they know? 

Just my thoughts,

Shaul


----------



## kurt (Jul 16, 2011)

And that is just the kind of bad/incomplete/mis information I was going off of before finding this forum. The really sad/scary part is that this info is actually not near as bad as "a lot" of what can be found.

I will stick to this forum as my source for info & I am "GLAD" that this forum is moderated in a way to keep known methods & proccess at it's foundation & garbage out in the garbage can where it belongs


----------



## kurt (Jul 16, 2011)

"THE REASON I DEVELOPED THIS SYSTEM WAS FOR FIRST-TIMERS THAT WANTED TO TRY WORKING WITH GOLD BUT DID NOT WANT ANY TOXIC ACIDS."

Hmmmmm - sulfuric acid added to sodium nitrate to make nitric acid - ahhh sooo does that mean that sulfuric acid is not toxic & if you make your own nitric acid it is not toxic but other wise it is. ahhh - ooookkkk

and lets not forget HE developed this hole system - kinda makes HIM the go to guy on the leading edge of "new methods" don't you think. ooookkkk

NOT
Kurt


----------

